# vinyl on wool



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

I wanted to know if it was possible to use vinyl on wool varsity jackets? If so, what is the best vinyl for this material?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll be interested to hear if anyone else has done this successfully. My first guess would be no...not because it's wool, but because it is not a smooth enough surface. It seems to me that the vinyl would "float" on top of the fibers, rather than adhere to the base of the fabric.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think your right Michelle, I venture to say even with high pressure the result would not be good. ... JB


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

pete219 said:


> I wanted to know if it was possible to use vinyl on wool varsity jackets? If so, what is the best vinyl for this material?


Yes Pete, there is vinyl that will adhere to Wool.

Specialty Materials *ThermoFlex Plus* does. You can buy a roll of this material or a cut sheet from Specialty Graphics.

Also, check the heat applied materials offered by Stahls' ID (CAD CUT), Hot Fix Films and Siser North America, as they may have material that bonds to Wool as well.


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

Do you guys think that flock will hold up on this material(wool)?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

pete219 said:


> Do you guys think that flock will hold up on this material(wool)?


Depends on what brand of flock you want to use. If you have a brand in mind, find out from the manufacturer if it will bond with wool.

For example, according to Hix regarding their flock transfers:

"_HIX flock transfers can be applied to any substrate that can withstand heat between 325-350°F. Example: Shirts, Shorts, Purses, Pillowcases, Blankets, Curtains, Terry Cloth, Rugs, Underwear, Sleepwear, Chairs, Bags, Jerseys, School Uniforms, Draperies, Mouse pads, felt and more..._"


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't think you can assume that because a vinyl can be used on wool, that it will work with any wool. 

It's going to depend on the weave or process of the wool itself. There is a huge difference between a wool ball cap and a wool letterman jacket...the cap being a smooth woven fabric, and the jacket being more of a felt type finish.

A vinyl that works with cotton for example, will work fine on a cotton tee, but not on a cotton looped terry towel.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

deChez said:


> I don't think you can assume that because a vinyl can be used on wool, that it will work with any wool.
> 
> It's going to depend on the weave or process of the wool itself. There is a huge difference between a wool ball cap and a wool letterman jacket...the cap being a smooth woven fabric, and the jacket being more of a felt type finish.
> 
> A vinyl that works with cotton for example, will work fine on a cotton tee, but not on a cotton looped terry towel.


I agree Nichelle, I use some vinyl on hats and shirts, but terrt cloth would be a nightmare. ... JB


----------



## ral fabrications (Jan 27, 2021)

About to use infusible ink on a 43 Marion wool - 57 polyester balaclava


----------

